
Ask HN: Refactoring Software Documentation - dmitripopov
Hello!<p>Disclaimer: I am the author of Helpinator software documentation and technical writing tool.<p>As a coder myself I usually apply programming approach to documentation and Helpinator is more than an IDE for documentation than an editor. Recently I was thinking about the ways I usually refactor documentation and the tools needed for it. The result was a blog post [1] on how to perform documentation refactoring using tools already built into Helpinator. But I have a feeling that I am missing some important things and I didn&#x27;t implement tools for them yet. What I have so far: extract topic, extract subtopic, merge topics, move text selection to topic, massive TOC reorder. What else one might need to quickly refactor documentation?
======
dmitripopov
[1] The post in question:
[https://www.helpinator.com/blog/2019/08/26/refactoring-
docum...](https://www.helpinator.com/blog/2019/08/26/refactoring-
documentation/)

